

Egghead.io - short screencasts about AngularJS - consta
http://egghead.io/

======
chadmaughan
John's an awesome guy. He has a great ability to consume technologies and
present them in a clear and concise way.

These videos are professional and helped me quickly get up to speed with
Angular (the greatest web framework yet).

John's videos are also featured on the Angular website.

PS - John also has the great pleasure of being a developer evangelist for
Webstorm (the greatest web IDE) at Jetbrains.

PPS - You should follow him.

~~~
mikle
What a strange comment. Why is Angular the greatest framework yet? Why is
Webstorm the greatest web IDE?

I'm against worshiping tools...

~~~
chadmaughan
No worshipping. Just (parenthetically) expressing an opinion.

~~~
jyu
It's fine to express an opinion, but for the sake of others, could you state
why you believe they are so great? And if you really want to help, please
state other frameworks, IDE's or text editors you have used.

~~~
aeze
At the same time, couldn't you do your own research and come to your own
conclusion like he has?

~~~
MrUnknown
I don't really contribute a whole lot to Hacker News, but generally on here
(unlike reddit) people are expected to back up their opinion. Not make
sweeping statements and expect the other person to research if the person was
right or wrong.

------
johnlindquist
Thanks everyone!

I never expected Egghead to get so popular before I even launched a single
course... I don't even have the logo done yet!

Anyway, keep checking back and/or follow the twitter account @eggheadio for
updates (until I get a proper news feed built-in). I've got plenty more videos
in the pipeline!

~~~
joelhooks
Totally awesome. Thanks for providing such an amazing resource to the
community.

------
dylanz
I just posted these less than a week ago on the Angular mailing list, and I
think I might have blown any potential cover you had John... or at least any
time to get a logo done =) Sorry!
[https://groups.google.com/d/topic/angular/pvV6JOTHXiA/discus...](https://groups.google.com/d/topic/angular/pvV6JOTHXiA/discussion)

That said, beginners should watch the first 10 videos or so. Once you're
comfortable with the idea behind directives, start watching the isolate scope
videos. Those are golden. I've spent a TON of time staring at the angular
directive docs trying to grok the different transclusion and the different
scope declarations, with no luck. These videos are what actually taught me how
this stuff works. They were so desperately needed.

Thank you John!

~~~
johnlindquist
You're welcome. I made them just for you :)

~~~
LandoCalrissian
These are really nice. I had wanted to get into angular and after watching a
few of these I've already had many 'aha!' moments. Thanks for the hard work.

------
lmirosevic
John I just want to say thank you. Unfortunately text cannot quite convey how
grateful I am for you making these videos but if I could tell you in person
you would know.

I developed a web app in Angular.js and find it a great framework to work
with, but unfortunately there wasn't any great way to learn it when I was
starting out. The documentation makes sense once you know Angular but it isn't
good for someone just starting out with the framework. I actually remember
watching your videos on youtube about writing directives last summer and
thought they were one of the most concise yet unassuming "tutorial" videos in
the tech world I have ever seen.

Thank you!

------
hamxiaoz
Can anyone share how does it compare to knockout.js? Coming from a .net
winforms background, the knockout.js seems more 'home' for me (similar to the
databinding in winforms), whereas there is a lot of 'new' concepts in
Angular.js and I'm kind of lost in their tutorial...

~~~
Guillaume86
It weights more than KO but also does a lot more. The 2 way databinding is
easier than KO (don't need observable/computed, just simple JS objects). Since
I've tried Angular I've not used KO on any new project.

------
zenocon
This is great. One of the trickiest parts of learning AngularJS is figuring
out how directives work, and how to write your own effective directives. The
Angular team posted a couple of vids the other day that helped me a lot
[http://blog.angularjs.org/2012/11/about-those-
directives.htm...](http://blog.angularjs.org/2012/11/about-those-
directives.html)

I'd love to see more videos focusing on directives -- as I think the rest of
it is fairly straight-forward. It looks like there are a number of vids here
that address directives, so I'm looking forward to watching them.

~~~
trafficlight
I'm at that point right now with Angular. The whole thing still feels like
black magic to me. I can't get out of the jquery mindset.

------
knes
I've been watching those videos lately because as a non developer, I find it
difficult to wrap my head around Backbone. I tried the tut+ Premium tutorial,
CodeSchool & CodePeep videos without luck.

So I though maybe it's the framework that's not for me and looked into
AngularJS and stumble upon those videos and boy those it make AngularJS SO
MUCH EASY to understand. Or maybe it's just that angular is easier for me the
understand than Backbone.

Anyway, Awesome videos and very easy to follow. Also that Webstorm IDE look
nice :)

~~~
logn
I wouldn't recommend webapps as step one for a new developer. Remove all these
frameworks and toolkits and just get comfortable with JavaScript first. Do
problems like these: <http://projecteuler.net/problems>

------
abhishiv
Unrelated:

I am trying to convince a client to use angular instead of backbone.

They are however thrown off by the fact that there aren't many startups using
it in production. And I can't figure a satisfactory answer to that. Any
explanations why is that?

~~~
parsnips
Tell them Google (TM) is using it. That should still carry some weight.

~~~
caudicus
To add some weight to parent comments, there are lots of comments from
Googlers using AngularJS here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4113530>. I
recently switched from Backbone to Angular and have no plans on going back.
[edit: I'm not a Googler, I just use Angular]

------
honzzz
That guy knows how to explain stuff. I also like that those videos are short
and he tries to keep it simple and focused on one thing.

I've tried to watch some videos made by Miško Hevery and others and they may
be also great... but some of those videos are more than hour long and for me
that is just a bit too much to swallow. Seems like there are so many
unnecessary details that it makes it difficult to get and remember the
important stuff.

John Lindquist seems to know how to gradually build up to more and more
detailed knowledge... and I love it.

------
ok_craig
I'm really loving this 2-4 minute video format. Small pieces like this are
much easier to consume and remember.

------
willfarrell
lol, I posted this a week ago on HN and it didn't seem to get any traction.
Strange the submission didn't combine on submit seeing how they have the same
url. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5115302>

------
blahbap
I've been wokring with Angular for several months. John showed me in 3 minutes
what "transclusion" is, something the documentation has failed to do even
after numerous readings. The format, examples and explanations in these
tutorial are perfect - keep'em coming

------
arms
This is awesome. I've watched some of John's AngularJS videos before, and
they've been the best resources on the subject that I've seen.

His earlier stuff on ActionScript 3 and design patterns was superb, too.

------
honzzz
I wish others used Egghead.io as an example how to do video tutorials. Finally
high-res videos where you can read the code with no trouble.

------
joelhooks
Donated. These videos are top notch. Looking forward to many more.

------
zoowar
Well done. One nit. The IDE interaction is annoying.

------
purephase
Very cool resource. Thanks for sharing.

------
slmt
Very nice. I love the fact he is using AngularJS with Zurb Foundation instead
of Bootstrap.

~~~
lucisferre
That's my current stack as well. Though some of the recent changes in the next
version of Bootstrap might tempt me back.

~~~
curcumin
Can you please elaborate, what's special about the next version?

~~~
alexchantastic
Here's the v3 roadmap
<http://blog.getbootstrap.com/2012/12/10/bootstrap-3-plans/>

